# Aldi Turbo Trainer......any good ?



## Dave7 (24 Sep 2016)

I dont know how to copy the link by phone so that will probably not work. (edit......link didnt work so I removed it)
Its a "fluid" trainer and costs £70.
Anyone got one or can offer some insight?


----------



## steve50 (24 Sep 2016)

https://www.aldi.co.uk/fluid-turbo-trainer/p/072257057135900


----------



## Andrew_Culture (24 Sep 2016)

The product photo shows the turbo with either a hybrid or a mtb on it. 

I wonder if this is the same range that include mtb tri bars?


----------



## Dave7 (24 Sep 2016)

steve50 said:


> https://www.aldi.co.uk/fluid-turbo-trainer/p/072257057135900


Did you do that on your phone ? If so please tell me how


----------



## steve50 (24 Sep 2016)

Dave7 said:


> Did you do that on your phone ? If so please tell me how


Done on pc, sorry can't help with the phone link


----------



## Dirk (24 Sep 2016)

https://www.aldi.co.uk/fluid-turbo-trainer/p/072257057135900
This looks the same as the one I bought last year from ALDI.
Used it a few times over the winter and it works fine.
(@Dave7 - link sent from my phone. Long press on address field, press again and select cut option, select link option in CC reply and paste link. HTH)


----------



## Dave7 (24 Sep 2016)

Dirk Thrust said:


> https://www.aldi.co.uk/fluid-turbo-trainer/p/072257057135900
> This looks the same as the one I bought last year from ALDI.
> Used it a few times over the winter and it works fine.
> (@Dave7 - link sent from my phone. Long press on address field, press again and select cut option, select link option in CC reply and paste link. HTH)


Many thanks.
BTW....is the turbo smooth and reasonably quiet ?


----------



## Dirk (24 Sep 2016)

Dave7 said:


> Many thanks.
> BTW....is the turbo smooth and reasonably quiet ?


Seems OK to me, but then again I have not used another turbo to compare it to.


----------



## cyberknight (24 Sep 2016)

Looks the same as ,,,
http://www.decathlon.co.uk/inride-300-turbo-trainer-id_8315759.html


----------



## hobbitonabike (25 Sep 2016)

We bought a turbo from Aldi. Hubby did one session on it and burnt through the cylinder that sits against the tyre. Did post about it at the time with a pic. Will see if I can find it.


----------



## hobbitonabike (25 Sep 2016)

This was the result after hubby did a turbo session on the aldi turbo we bought...


----------



## Dirk (25 Sep 2016)

hobbitonabike said:


> This was the result after hubby did a turbo session on the aldi turbo we bought...


Can't say I've had that problem.
Used mine numerous times over last winter and the drum is showing no signs of wear. Are you sure that the pressure of the tyre against the drum was adjusted properly, looks like it might have been screwed down too hard?
If that happened after you did one session, take it back and get it changed or refunded.


----------



## hobbitonabike (25 Sep 2016)

I had used it a couple of times and it was fine. Hubby used it once and this happened Pretty sure he wouldn't have had it on too hard, he has used turbos for years. It just seemed to collapse like cheese. It never got returned as the receipt had gone walkabout and a friend said he could replace the cylinder for us (which we also haven't got round to. Must stop procrastinating with things!)


----------



## Dirk (25 Sep 2016)

hobbitonabike said:


> I had used it a couple of times and it was fine. Hubby used it once and this happened Pretty sure he wouldn't have had it on too hard, he has used turbos for years. It just seemed to collapse like cheese. It never got returned as the receipt had gone walkabout and a friend said he could replace the cylinder for us (which we also haven't got round to. Must stop procrastinating with things!)


Did you use different bikes on it?
Maybe not adjusted between bike change?


----------



## hobbitonabike (25 Sep 2016)

Yes different bikes but we set up each time to the bike being used. Either we had a Friday afternoon special or I need to get hubby on the circus train for his logic defying power


----------



## 2Loose (25 Sep 2016)

cyberknight said:


> Looks the same as ,,,
> http://www.decathlon.co.uk/inride-300-turbo-trainer-id_8315759.html


Look at the main bars, the Aldi one is square, BTwin is rounded. The adjustment mechanism on the roller also seems different.


----------



## cyberknight (25 Sep 2016)

2Loose said:


> Look at the main bars, the Aldi one is square, BTwin is rounded. The adjustment mechanism on the roller also seems different.


Teach me not to wear my reading glasses


----------

